# Pitufa



## sissolina

Alguien sabe decirme lo que significa esta palabra? La encontré en al expresion "pitufa borracha". A quien puede decirmelo tambien en italiano, le agradezco mucho!!!


----------



## javierserrano

Antes que nada, bienvenida al foro. Asegúrate de conocer las reglas para saber como disfrutar y beneficiarte de este espacio de forma apropiada.
*
Pitufa o Pitufina* era básicamente *Smurfette* en la popular serie animada de los años 80.

Cuando en forma despectiva se le dice _*pitufo/a*_ a una persona, básicamente se le está diciendo bajito/a, enano/a.

Lo siento pero no hablo italiano. Seguro podrás entender en español ya que ambos idiomas comparten muchas características del lenguaje.


----------



## manxo

También se emplea refiriéndose a niñas pequeñas.


----------



## Cazuela

No hablo italiano (este es el foro español- inglés) pero "pitufa" viene de la traducción de los dibujos animados belgas _Les Schtroumpfs / _"the smurfs" en inglés, "puffi" en italiano. Ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Pitufos . Al menos esn español se ha masificado para decir "enana", "niña chica".


----------



## maidinbedlam

"Pitufa" puede ser cariñoso, pero en tu frase no creo que lo sea...
Puede referirse a una persona de baja estatura o también a alguien joven, o muy joven. Dependerá en todo caso del contexto.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Pitufa borracha" parece estar refiriéndose a una mujer bajita borracha. Otra probabilidad sería que la mujer borracha fuera azul, pero esta es mucho más remota.

Como te han dicho también llamamos pitufos a los niños pequeños. "Tengo a la pitufa con fiebre en la cama". Pero los niños no suelen estar borrachos.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao sissolina e benvenuta 


sissolina said:


> Alguien sabe decirme lo que significa esta palabra? La encontré en al expresion "pitufa borracha". A quien puede decirmelo tambien en italiano, le agradezco mucho!!!


La tua discussione è ora nella sezione corretta del Forum: Italiano-Español
In italiano diremmo _puffa ubriaca_, credo...
Saluti,

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Neuromante

Si, giusto: *Puffa ubriaca*, dal momento che il personaggio, in spagnolo, sarebbe una "pitufa", certo,  ma di nome fa Pitufina.


----------



## sissolina

Ishould haveknown said:


> Pitufa borracha" parece estar refiriéndose a una mujer bajita borracha. Otra probabilidad sería que la mujer borracha fuera azul, pero esta es mucho más remota.
> 
> Como te han dicho también llamamos pitufos a los niños pequeños. "Tengo a la pitufa con fiebre en la cama". Pero los niños no suelen estar borrachos.


 
 gracias muchisimas para el ayude y aùn màs para las bromas!!!


----------



## ursu-lab

O, col senso dispregiativo, perdendo il riferimento alla serie di cartoni animati (che magari qualcuno non conosce), "nanerottola".


----------



## Neuromante

En español es despreciativo, sin matices. Y más con ese "borracha" detrás


----------



## flljob

sissolina said:


> muchisimas  gracias para el ayudepor la ayuda y aùn màs para  por las bromas!!!



En México no se te ocurra llamar Pitufina a una mujer. A algunas se las llama Pitufinas por no llamarlas Putas finas.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Y en España suena simplemente ridículo y bastante insultante.
llamara una niña pitufa es una cosa, no más grave que llamarla mocosa, pero decírselo una adulta es muy distinto. Imagínate si además usas un sustantivo propio.



Lo de las pitufinas en Méjico no lo sabía, es el tipo de "sutilezas" que es mejor estar al corriente.


----------



## Neuromante

Y en España suena simplemente ridículo y bastante insultante.
llamara una niña pitufa es una cosa, no más grave que llamarla mocosa, pero decírselo una adulta es muy distinto. Imagínate si además usas un sustantivo propio.



Lo de las pitufinas en Méjico no lo sabía, es el tipo de "sutilezas" que es mejor estar al corriente.


----------

